# speaking for someone else- i wish someone would reply



## yflo

please read post "speaking for someone else"


i just want opinions of others regarding the girl my husband is involved with within 2 weeks of us spontaneously spliting. it just looks like a total rebound to me but want others opinions. thank you in advance!!


----------



## Rough Patch Sewing

I wonder why it took so long for someone to answer this request for help.

This has probably been abandoned seeing how there has been no reply for about a year. The deeper question has to be first, what issues were there between one's spouse and any separation or divorce. Spontaneous breaking up doesn't usually happen. 

As far as infidelity goes, the questions need to be about the quality of character of the spouse that wanted the break up and the level of forthright honest answers to the inevitable questions that result from such a break up.

This really is just perspective talking here. I hope that the situation has come to a close with closure on your end yflo.

I hope that this kind of thing never happens to you again. I hope that the next relationship that you are in does not end this way. I hope that you were able to learn many things about yourself and those you have relationship with. I hope that you received answers that you can use for greater healing, introspection, and for the improvement of future relationships!


----------



## Blanca

Rough Patch Sewing said:


> I wonder why it took so long for someone to answer this request for help.


maybe people just responded to the thread that she asked people to respond to.


----------

